# Westerville Reservoir



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I was just wondering if anybody fishes Westerville Reservoir and what they have caught from there. I see it on the map all the time, but never have it pop in my mind when I need it to (when I am going fishing). I am thinking about checking it out this coming weekend.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not aware of any public access to the reservoir. Maybe somebody else does.

Joel


----------



## Bass_assasin (Mar 7, 2005)

Every time I have went there, I had to leave because the land is privately owned and the police were called. So I wouldnt risk it due to the fact that the golfers and the home owners are kind of shady there. Also, there are no access points without crossing someones property.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

there's big largemouth in there though


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

The whole lake is private ....Westerville Pd will respond with the quickness.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is it at? Just curious.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Just glade I asked before I tried to fish it. One of you may have gotten a collect call from me lol.


P.S. What about Bob Post Lake off Sinclair rd.?


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> Where is it at? Just curious.


Worthington Rd. near Alum Creek Lake.


----------



## duckboat (Apr 14, 2004)

Post Lake is private also.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

duckboat said:


> Post Lake is private also.


Ok thanks. I am always on the lookout for a new body of water to fish, so I am always looking on the map for new places to check out. I think I may try Bliss run this weekend. I know it aint private lol, but I have never fished it before and am curious to know whats in there. I still haven't checked Blacklick Creek out yet either. I like fishing creeks, streams, and rivers more than lakes. And small creeks like Blacklick I like the most. I like seeing if there is anything there and what I can catch in small streams. Seems like most people think you have to fish bigger creeks and streams, and I have caught good size fish from small streams also. I like to go ultra lite in them. Which reminds me, I need another small pole. Like a 5'er with 2-4LB test on it. Great fun. Best live bait to use in creeks seems to be minnows (at least for me). I have my best luck on them, but I mainly fish with lures. I usually save the minnows for when I fish lakes and ponds. But a minnow is what I have caught my biggest creek fish on. A 3 1/2LB largemouth out of Big Walnut Creek. I just don't fish for cat or carp. I don't really like eatting catfish and carp are just gross, even when cleaned right.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

ii have fished blacklick for aquarium fishes i have seen a stringer if 10 nice channel cats lying next to the winchester-pike bridge i presume they were caught in the hole under the bridge...there are nice fish in there. a 12 inch smallie is not too rare at times.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

westerville res is in the middle of highland lakes. I have a good buddy who lives on poste. 
 one place you might check into is the quarries off 33 in grandview. there's a smaller one north of the 670 entrance to 33 in hte river's edge business complex. all those right there have good fishing.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Rainer Wolf said:


> westerville res is in the middle of highland lakes. I have a good buddy who lives on poste.
> one place you might check into is the quarries off 33 in grandview. there's a smaller one north of the 670 entrance to 33 in hte river's edge business complex. all those right there have good fishing.


I will have to look and see if I can fine these quarrys. I always like the chance to fish a quarry. Man talk about catching big fish. I still can't get over the time when me and a buddy fished the quarry that 5th ave. ends at. We caught bluegill the size of really large crappie and he caught a 5LB LM. What are they putting in that water lol.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

there's a small strip off of highland lakes with no houses... anyone know if that area is ok to fish or are private property signs posted all over?


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Arresterville.............I live here and it's a great town, but the cops are somewhat undesireable. What other force feels the need to put on a show (more than one cruiser, with obnoxiously bright cherry&berry lights) for a traffic stop? You won't see that **** with CPD. Also they aren't rugged mans men cops, they're all metro/pop-y "look at me!" cops, and that's LAAAAMMMMEEE.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

k..scratch westerville reservoir...plenty of other water around that area fo sho! Thanks Ben!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This thread is pretty old. I'm pretty sure you have to gain permission from a landowner around the lake to access it.



BigBen said:


> Arresterville.............I live here and it's a great town, but the cops are somewhat undesireable. What other force feels the need to put on a show (more than one cruiser, with obnoxiously bright cherry&berry lights) for a traffic stop? You won't see that **** with CPD. Also they aren't rugged mans men cops, they're all metro/pop-y "look at me!" cops, and that's LAAAAMMMMEEE.


ehh?


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey rod and reel.I see that you like to fish small streams and rivers.Thats my specialty.If you want to go sometime reach out for me.I fish some locally and also go to places like the hocking or kokossing rivers to wade or canoe them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Rod & Reel isn't with us anymore on OGF. Anyone know of his whereabouts?


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> This thread is pretty old. I'm pretty sure you have to gain permission from a landowner around the lake to access it.
> 
> 
> 
> ehh?


A lot of Arrestervillians will vouch that it's true..........


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Westerville Reservior is Public but, like many places in Ohio they manipulate the rules to keep you out. Check the auditors website and you'll see that the Lake is City of Westerville property and has a 10 foot easement around it but, if you call the city of Westerville they'll tell you its off limits. I spoke with them directly and they say there is a land lease agreement with the subdivision then refused to show it to me when I asked for a copy. This is just an example of how we as anglers pay our $19 bucks and get treated like trash. We have got to start fighting the system together and we'll win our right to fish spots like this again. 
That lake has some phenomenal bass fishing. I know of a few guys that sneak in. They catch 3-4lb largemouth and 12inch crappies regularly. As long as they can manipulate and walk all over us they will. Just like the 5th Avenue Dam on the Olentangy River they are trying to destroy. This is an area that is full of largemouth, smallmouth and crappie and they want to tear out the dam to bring up the population of darter minnows that no one catches. $19 bucks for less fishing and ODNR backs the private organizations who want to tear out the 5th Avenue dam with our License money. 
These areas are sad reminders of the state of our fishing but, there is hope. One day together as anglers we will break the back of the places that take our money and treat us like trash, but, if youre looking for a place to fish where you wont get thrown in jail you can fish in my best spot until things are straightened out.

Here is what you can catch.


FishnwithJoe


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice preaching/advertising


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha, wow, there are musky in Ohio?!?!?! I never knew until you caught on Joe! 

* Just because the land is owned by a municipality, that doesn't mean it is 'public'. *

Can we go walk around water treatment facilities just because they are owned by municipalities? *No*.

Can we hunt on nature preserves just because they are owned by the government? *No*.

Better get some legal counseling before you preach about the _'truth'_ and start getting yourself and other people in trouble.

In regards to your dam comment, as a man who can afford a boat and camera equipment, I struggle to comprehend how uneducated you are in regards to the low head dam issue.

Let me just put this out there.

WE THE PEOPLE KNOW YOU LOVE THE POOL BEHIND THE DAM. It is good for a few lake species. It is a good place to film because it gets your little show attention. You may think you own that section of river, but ya don't. You fail to realize that the removal will HELP the fishing. It has already HELPED the fishing at both sites on Alum. I've waded both sections already this year, and the habitat is hundreds of times improved.

The only considerable issues that are relevant in preventing this removal are not fish related. We care about the row team. We need to make sure there program won't be hurt. If that means moving them downtown to Greenlawn or Main St. pools, so be it. They would get tons of notoriety there. Secondly, if the removal will prove problematic for structures built along the Olentangy's banks, a halt to removal would occur. This is understandable but very unlikely.

You might want to think about what you say in the future before embarrassing yourself. You are either lying to your viewers, or you are just severely undereducated as a sportsman, ecologist, natural resources steward, etc. The WHOLE scientific community disagrees with you. Dr. Mitsch at the OSU wetland, who you have mentioned before, supports the dam's removal. I'm assuming he would be embarrassed if he found out that someone with such little regard for natural systems is throwing his name around.


Here are a few links to the issues. Notice the institutions supporting the removal.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/water/dsafety/l...57/Default.aspx
http://www.olentangywatershed.org/act_FifthAvenueDam.html
http://campushed.osu.edu/DamRemoval.html
http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/projects/current/5thavedam/
http://utilities.columbus.gov/Conservation/5thAveDam.htm

Another request. Before using the red herring of complaining about raw sewage being dumped into the river, do a little research about what is being done. This problem is being handled already. You can't say no one is doing anything about the problem is it is ACTUALLY BEING FIXED AS WE SPEAK!

Read this: http://utilities.columbus.gov/dosd/CleanRivers.htm

Do us all a favor and read this. It is a multi BILLION dollar project to prevent sewage overflow. I'd say that when it's complete, "Mission Accomplished" won't be an inappropriate phrase.

I'm not trying to offend you Joe. I must admit your show is a good watch. I just wish you would use your public image in a more environmentally friendly way. A 'Wading The Improved Olentangy Next To Ohio Stadium' segment could be in your near future... Please tell me you venture from your boat every now and again?!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> pay our $19 bucks and get treated like trash.


Well Joe if you feel like you get treated like trash then please don't buy a fishing license... Your such a funny comedian. But sorry no comedian awards on OGF, only angler of the year award  But I still find your posts funny even though there altered with wrong info!


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been trying to film a show on Alum Creek near Nelson Park for the last two years but, cant seem to come up with any fish. My schedule stays tight because of the work I do but, I'm free a couple days next week and since you know quite a bit about this area perhaps you can help me show everyone some fish in this spot. I think it would make a great show. 
How about it?

Fishnwithjoe


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'd be glad to show you some smallies, eyes, other random fish, etc. this spring. Your no fish problem should be solved anytime past the spring migration.


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Late Spring and summer viewership on fishing shows is historically low because anglers are busy fishing themselves and do less viewing. Saugeye, and sauger after are cold water fish and Alum Creek isnt frozen in this area. Many of the Saugeye and musky in this area actually travel downstream from where they are stocked. Think you can do anything sooner ? I'd like to run the show this spring so everyone will see but, if we wait till then it'll be a whole year from now until we'll be able to do anything with the footage. If you arent able thats no problem I'll try something else.

Fishnwithjoe


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

I just checked out fishnwithjoe.com...

awesome site man...love the passion and the vids of all of the fish you are catching!

Pretty cool how you only fish public water!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Rod & Reel isn't with us anymore on OGF. Anyone know of his whereabouts?


I'd love to know what he said to get himself banned, seemed like a decent guy from what I remember. (for those who don't know anyone with the title "OGF Member" under the name has been banned for one reason or another)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh geez, another thread turned into the personal soap box of FWJ. Wonderful!


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

i used to fish westerville res. in the 70's when it was indian run golf course...it used to drive Mr. Barnes nuts...us kids catchin his pets..but he never called the law on us....god knows what monsters ara swimming in there now


----------

